

U.S. Amasses Stealth Jet Armada Near Iran - jpdus
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/04/armada-masses-near-iran/

======
bediger4000
More "run-up" to another middle east war? Given the population of Iran, it's
hard to imagine that the US could invade, conquer and rebuild, even without
Iraq and Afghanistan going on at the same time.

Also, who pays for this one?

